# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Jede Heilung ist Selbstheilung

## Harald_1933

*Hier* wird mit einfacher Darstellung kund getan, was man auch unter Selbstheilung verstehen kann.

*"Kämpfer altern einfach besser"
*(Marianne Koch - deutsche Ärztin und Fernsehmoderatorin)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jede Heilung ist immer und grundsätzlich Selbstheilung.


Das ist schlicht Unsinn:
Wenn etwa ein Prostatakrebs operiert wird, bevor ein Kapseldurchbruch erfolgte, ist er weg, in vielen Fällen auch geheilt.
Das ist dann keine Selbstheilung, sondern eine erfolgreiche Operation.
Ist der Krebs aber bereits metastasiert, findet bei allem guten Willen eine Heilung nicht mehr statt, von seltenen
Ausnahmen von Spontanheilung abgesehen (gibt es die ausserhalb von Märchenbüchern und 'Glückspost'?).
Harmonie-Gedöns ist dann nur störend, weil man ja grad im eigenen Körper erlebt, dass es das nicht gibt.
Was anderes ist die Erholung von der Operation, die einem Patienten, der auf seine Ärzte und Pflege vertrauen kann, sicher leichter fällt, als einem der dieses Vertrauen nicht hat. Egal, ob er dazu Anlass habe, oder ob er einfach dem Trend zum allgemeinen Misstrauen in Alles und Jedes folge.
Erfolgreiche Rehabilitation und Erholung ist aber nicht mit Heilung gleichzusetzen.

Ich bin drei Wochen nach meiner RPE wieder wandern gegangen. Möglich war das nur, weil ich mich bei meinem Urologen bestens aufgehoben fühlte, in der Praxis, im OP und im Spital, wo auch die Pflege stimmte, menschlich, wie fachlich. Bei diesen Wanderungen hab ich auch das Vertrauen in dem Körper wiedergefunden, obwohl ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt längst wusste, dass eine Heilung nicht erfolgt war.

Ganz anders hab ich das dann erlebt, als ich das Zoladex-Depot in der Bauchdecke hatte, völlig erschöpft und täglich kotzend warten musste, bis das verdammte Zeug nach fast vier Monaten endlich wieder draussen war. Positiv denken? Nein, wie denn? Kotzen und spekulieren, es ginge wohl mal vorbei. Und es ging vorbei, aber "Selbstheilung" war das auch wieder nicht, sondern einfach der Umstand, dass das Zeug endlich nicht mehr in meinem Körper war. Dem armen Urologen blieb ja auch nichts anderes übrig als Schulterzucken, denn eine derartige Nebenwirkung sei noch nie beschrieben worden, teilte der Produzent dieses Giftes mit ...

Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo
Solche Artikel sind vollkommen ungeeignet einem Krebskranken die Richtung für eine Zukunft zu zeigen!
Der Axel Springer Verlag fühlt sich bei fast allen medizinischen und lifestyle Themen in der Pflicht, daraus eine Zeitung/Zeitschrift/ein Magazin zu erstellen. Bei der Zeitschrift Gesund überkommt mich spätestens nach dem dritten Absatz ein Gähnen, was es mir unmöglich macht weiter zu lesen. Das geschieht besonders dann, wenn Psychologen/Psychiater versuchen zellbiologische Abläufe zu strukturieren. - Wenn sie das könnten, hätten sie eine andere Fachrichtung gewählt.

Wenn dann noch unter dem Strich heraus kommt, dass es nur darauf ankommt durch Autosugestion Sympatikus und Parasympatikus in die richtige Richtung zu bewegen, um sich zum Beispiel vom Human Immundefizienz Virus nicht anstecken zu lassen oder Krebszellen zu unterdrücken sich auszubreiten, fällt mir nichts mehr ein!

Eine gute Nacht
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin lieber Hvielemi und lieber Heribert,

ein berechtigter Aufschrei ging spontan zunächst von Dir, lieber Hvielemi, aus, wie man einen solchen Unsinn verzapfen kann. Zumindest die suggestive Formulierung "Jede Heilung ist Selbstheilung" ist marktschreierisch. Fast aber könnte man nach Eurer Empörung den Eindruck gewinnen, ich hätte mich stillschweigend mit der beschriebenen Darstellung identifiziert. Dass das nicht der Fall sein kann, muß ich sicher nicht klarstellen. Schon meine Ausdrucksweise "kund getan" sollte eigentlich darauf hinweisen, dass auch ich sehr wohl den Unfug der utopischen Behauptung erfasst hatte. Denn das Wort *"jede"* ist schon fast anmaßend.
*
"Der gewöhnliche menschliche Verstand ist ein Behälter. Du kannst ihn mit guten Gedanken oder mit schlechten Gedanken füllen. Es bleibt dir überlassen"
*(Sri Chinmoy)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Fast aber könnte man nach Eurer Empörung den Eindruck gewinnen, ich hätte mich stillschweigend mit der beschriebenen Darstellung identifiziert.


Nein, lieber Harald,
so nicht!

Ich habe meiner Philippika ausdrücklich ein Zitat von Prof. Hüther vorangestellt.
Und auch Heribert hat nicht direkt auf Dein Posting reagiert, sondern auf "Solche Artikel", den "Axel Springer Verlag" und "Zeitung/Zeitschrift/ein  Magazin", insbesondere die "Gesundheit".
Wenn Du solches Zeug unkommentiert postest und dann dazu noch unter Deinem Namen den Titel "Jede Heilung ist Selbstheilung" darübersetzt, kann der Leser allerdings durchaus davon ausgehen, dass Du den mit einem einfachen "hier" vermittelten Artikel unterstützt. Solche verdeckten Links klickt der Leser nur an, wenn er dem Schreibenden vertraut und wert darauf legt, das zu erfahren, _was der Schreibende mit dem Link vermitteln_ _will_.

Gestatte mir, meinem Gefühl Ausdruck zu geben, dass Du Dich erst nach den heftigen Reaktionen von dem Artikel distanziertest.
Dies aber mit einem angedeuteten Vorwurf an Heribert und mich zu koppeln, ist schon etwas unelegant.
Kann ja passieren, und ist schon vergessen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Liest man demnächst eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Hüther-Artikel aus Deiner Feder?

Freundliche Grüsse
Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald

Es geht wirklich darum, solche Artikel nicht unkommentiert zu verlinken. Bereits beim Einstiegsabschnitt wird dem Leser, der nur wenig von neuralen Abläufen im Körper versteht suggeriert, es werden wirklich alle biophysiologischen Zusammenhänge vom Willen, also vom Kopf gesteuert.



> Unsere Gesundheit beginnt im Kopf. Das hört sich nicht verwunderlich  an, wenn man bedenkt, dass unser Gehirn sämtliche Prozesse im Körper  steuert und überwacht und so auch die Selbstheilung aktiviert. Aber es  kommt noch etwas hinzu: Der Mensch ist für das, was im Kopf geschieht  und damit für seine Gesundheit mit verantwortlich.


Das ist einfach falsch! Da muss nur daran gedacht werden, welche biochemischen Abläufe, den Rhythmus des Herzens direkt über Sinus- und AV-Knoten beeinflussen. Der liebe Prof. Hüther soll seine Erkenntnisse mit Medizinern diskutieren und nicht in einem Lifestyle-Magazin, was dem Laien zugänglich ist.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Meinungsäußerer,

es ist mir offensichtlich nicht gelungen, schon anfänglich meine Skepsis zu dem von Euch kritisierten Aritkel zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Sei es drum, dass zumindest Hvielemi mich für so unbedarft hält, wenn er auch "schon vergessen" einfließen läßt, stimmt mich zumindest nachdenklich. Eine Wiederholungstat dürfte es mit ähnlichen Berichten durch mich eigentlich nicht mehr geben, wenn ich nicht Gefahr laufen will, nicht mehr ernst genommen zu werden. Durch häufige Abwesenheit von daheim, komme ich nicht umhin, etliches Zeitungsmaterial erst jetzt nachlesen zu können. Da fiel mir *dieser* Artikel heute auf. Dabei geht es um einen Dr. Hübner. Mit Hypnose habe ich nicht nur nichts am Hut; ich glaube auch nicht wirklich an diesen Hokuspokus. Trotzdem fand ich die Schilderung für Betroffene durchaus lesenswert. Es soll ja schon vorgekommen sein, dass geübte Praktiker tatsächlich Erfolge damit erzielt haben. Auch hierzu würde mich nun eine Stellungnahme aus dem Forum sehr interessieren.

*"Der Lohn für Anpassung ist, das alle dich mögen außer dir selbst"
*(Rita Mae Brown)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es soll ja schon vorgekommen sein, dass geübte Praktiker tatsächlich Erfolge damit erzielt haben. Auch hierzu würde mich nun eine Stellungnahme aus dem Forum sehr interessieren.


Zufällig hab ich grad eine Sendung auf 3sat gesehen, die über Hypnose statt Narkose berichtet für Operationen.
Scheint durchaus anwendbar zu sein.

Zur Hypnose als Therapie äusserst Du Dich vorsichtig: 



> *Es soll ja schon vorgekommen sein*, dass geübte Praktiker tatsächlich Erfolge damit erzielt haben.


Ich würde dazu mal meinen Text von oben (Beitrag #2) wiederholen:

"gibt es die ausserhalb von Märchenbüchern und 'Glückspost'?"

Besonders lustig find ich den Schlusssatz von diesem Hübner in dem Rheinpfalz-online-Artikel:



> ... lächelnd hinzufügt: "Bei der Raucherentwöhnung ist Hypnose allerdings umso wirksamer, je teurer sie ist!"


 als Placebo-forte!
Warum nicht, wenns hilft?
Immerhin ist so sichergestellt, dass die Krankenkasse den Hokuspokus nicht bezahlen muss :-)))

Puistola

----------


## Angi 345

Ich mische mich da jetzt auch mal ein. Ich hab ja zu dem Thema Seele und Heilung schon etwas geschrieben. Bin der festen Überzeugung ,dass die Seele den Körper heilt. Jedoch verstehen das viele falsch. 
Natürlich kann da jemand der an einer fortgeschrittenen Krebserkrankung leidet und mit den Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten kämpft nichts anfangen. Schon gar nicht wenn er als unheilbar gilt. 
Sehr wahrscheinlich macht es denjenigen auch noch wütend wenn man mit so einen " Quatsch " kommt. Total verständlich. Ich selbst war sehr krank und hab am eigenen Leib erfahren wie meine Seele den
Körper heilt. Sonst wäre ich da auch nicht überzeugt davon. Ich konnte lange mit dem " Positiven Denken Quatsch " nichts anfangen. Denn es ist nahezu unmöglich positiv zu denken wenn man sehr krank ist. 
Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass gerade das Negative mich zu dem positiven führte. Erst als ich durch die ganze Reihe negativen GEfühle ging: Angst, Wut, Trauer , Agressionen, Depressionen, stellte sich das positve
von alleine ein. Wenn man durch die Angst geht steht man auf einmal vor dem Vertrauen, Wenn man durch die Trauer geht steht man aufeinmal vor Freude usw. Ich weisss gar nicht wie oft und wie viel ich weinen musste um
meine Seele von vielen Dingen zu gefreien. Die Lebensenergie  die ich dadurch bekam war überwältigend und machtvoll. Meine Ohnmacht gegenüber dem Leben und gerade die wird einem Bewusst wenn man krank ist, führte mich zu Gott. Da muss es was geben woher meine neue Engergie, Du bekommst wirklich nur das aufgelastet was du tragen kannst oder du fällst nur bis Gotteshand. 
Es ist so.!!!!! Und gerade das negative im Leben führt einen zum positiven. Die meisten haben nur Angst es zuzulassen. Und manchmal führt die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Tod zu neuem Leben. !!!!

Und da können jetzt viele Denken jetzt kommt die mit Gott oder was ein psychogelaber. Genau das hab ich auch immer gedacht :-) Aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen ES IST SO !!!!!

----------


## Hvielemi

> ES IST SO !!!!!


Du statuierst hier, diese Überzeugung habe DIR weitergeholfen.
Um Deine eigene Unsicherheit, ob es so sei, zu beruhigen, 
bemühst Du den BRÜLLMODUS, verstärkt mit vier Ausrufezeichen. 
Dass Du aber selbst nicht daran glaubst, schreibst Du im Profil 
ganz realistisch:




> man denkt ja nur 3-monatsweise und nicht weiter


Die Realität lässt sich eben nicht esotherisch oder religiös beugen.
Ein Freidenker, ein Ungläubiger oder Agnostiker ist kein bisschen 
weniger hoffnungsvoll, als ein Gottesfürchtiger, der angstvoll
versucht eine 'Wirklichkeit' herbeizubrüllen, die es so nicht gibt. 
Die Kraft liegt im Leben an sich, nicht in der - ungleich verteilt
gedachten - Gunst irgendeiner aussenstehenden Instanz.

Ich setze jetzt gegen Dein argumentfreies "ES IST SO !!!!" 
nicht ein ebenso dumpfes "Es ist NICHT so!", 
sondern lasse, nachdem ich meine Überzeugung kurz
dargelegt habe, Dich nun deinen Vorstellungen folgen 
und folge den Meinen.

Carpe Diem
Hvielemi

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Angi, sicher kann einem ein Glaube an ein höheres Wesen Hoffnung geben.
Man fühlt sich dann wie ein Kind an der Hand des alles könnenden Vaters.

Das funktioniert mit vielen der 3000 Götter. 

Das ist die positive Seite. 
Es gibt aber auch eine negative.

Ein Freund von mir, Prediger einer kleinen evangelisch-freikirchlichen Gemeinde, machte schon vor 10 Jahren bei dem Thema Vorsorge Prostatakrebs - mich hatte es damals erwischt - immer so ein mildes, gütiges, weises Gesicht.
Vor einem Jahr sagte er mir, er habe Prostatakrebs, würde eine Spritze bekommen und die Gemeinde würde für ihn beten.
Vor 2 Monaten haben wir ihn zu Grabe getragen, durchmetastasiert, durch Harnstau 2 kaputte Nieren.

Hätte er vor 5, 8 oder 10 Jahren statt 2 Gespräche mit Gott besser eines mit mir geführt würde er heute noch leben.
Von der körperlichen Verfassung her hätte man ihm durchaus noch ein Jahrzehnt zutrauen können.

Eigenes Verschulden, hätte nicht sein müssen.
Das ist meine Überzeugung.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Ludwig,
eine mutige Entgegnung, aber sie entspricht auch meiner Sichtweise.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

manchmal wird mir klar, dass ich so etwas wie ein Atheist bin, weil ich definitiv auch heute immer noch nicht an einen Gott glaube. Trotzdem fühle ich mich ganz wohl dabei, weil mir Gott auch nicht fehlt. In der Volks-Schule habe ich die wenigen Stunden Religionsunterricht, die es in Hamburg damals gab, geschwänzt. Ich bin ohnehin zugegebenermaßen auch so etwas wie ein ungläubiger Thomas. Alles was für mich nicht wirklich vorhanden ist, also mit Augen, Ohren oder Händen sichtbar, hörbar oder fühlbar erscheint, existiert für mich nicht.  

Zu ungläubig erfährt man bei Wikipedia das: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unglaube

Zu Atheist erfährt man auch an anderer Stelle dies: Glaubensloser, Gottloser, Gottesleugner, Heide, Konfessionsloser, Religionsloser, Ungläubiger, Freigeist.

Ein jetzt aufgedecktes Schreiben von Albert Einstein enthält diese Aussage zum Glauben: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/g...g/1233610.html

Glauben ist Wissen ohne sehen:http://www.mahagoni-magazin.de/Maler...er-thomas.html

Als kleiner Bub habe ich meinen Vater, mit dem ich den nächtlichen Sternenhimmel mit dem selbst zusammengebauten Teleskop betrachtete, mit folgender Frage genervt: "Wenn also, wie du mir immer erklärt hast, man sich das ganze Universum als einen riesigen Ballon vorstellen müsse, der sich ständig weiter ausdehnt; was ist denn dann aber auf der anderen Seite von dem Ballon?  Nun gut, bedeutende Männer wanderten ob ihrer Hilflosigkeit, diese Frage nicht wirklich beantworten zu können, in Irrenanstalten. Gut möglich, dass es für die Menschen, die an Gott glauben, auch hier eine Antwort gibt.

Die suggestive Demonstration von Angi mag ich nicht gutheißen, obwohl ich ihr gern zugestehen möchte, dass es sehr wohl möglich sein könnte, mit einem festen Glauben an was auch immer, Linderung zu erfahren. Für mich selbst, lieber Hvielemi halte ich es eher wohl ähnlich wie Du, nämlich nur an das zu glauben, was ich selbst mit beeinflussen kann oder ausgelöst habe. Einen Einfluß auf das Geschehen um mich herum durch etwas wie ein höheres Wesen kann ich mir schlicht nicht vorstellen. 

*"Jeden Tag gibt es nur eines zu lernen: aufrichtig glücklich zu sein"
*(Sri Chinmoy)

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Religions-Diskutanten,

bitte lasst es an dieser Stelle und mit den vorliegenden Beiträgen gut sein, sonst tritt dass ein, was ich immer befürchtet habe und unbedingt vermeiden möchte, nämlich dass aus einem weitgehend sachlichen Forum zur Diskussion der Krankheit Prostatakrebs ein emotionales Religionsforum wird. Einigt Euch bitte darauf, dass zu diesem Thema keine Einigung möglich ist, das wird seit tausenden von Jahren vergeblich versucht, und das werdet Ihr hier auch nicht schaffen.

Ich habe zu dem Thema meine eigene Meinung, aber die behalte ich an dieser Stelle für mich.

Ralf

----------


## Isbjørn

Danke, Ralf.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## dillinger

Zitat:
[Hätte er vor 5, 8 oder 10 Jahren statt 2 Gespräche mit Gott besser eines mit mir geführt würde er heute noch leben.
Von der körperlichen Verfassung her hätte man ihm durchaus noch ein Jahrzehnt zutrauen können.

Eigenes Verschulden, hätte nicht sein müssen.
Das ist meine Überzeugung.

Gruss Ludwig]

Ja, Ludwig, er hatte ein bisschen zu viel "Gottvertrauen".. [grins]

----------


## Angi 345

hallo hvielemi,

wow du unterstellst mir hier sachen .......... Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was du meinst mit dem was du schreibst??? Bzw ich glaube du verstehst mich völlig falsch.
Also unsicher muss ich keines wegs mehr sein, denn ich habe es am eigenen leib erfahren!!! Also ist das für mich keine glaubenssache mehr sondern eine Überzeugung.
ES IST SO !!!!!! Ja ob dus glaubst oder nicht ES IST SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und setze dem noch mehr Ausrufezeichen dazu. Das ist aber meine Art wenn du mich kennen würdest würdest du
meine Ausrufezeichen auch verstehen. Das ist meine Art Dinge auszudrücken von denen ich Überzeugt bin das hat mit Unsicherheit nichts zu tun. !!!!. 

Ich habe die Realität immer im Auge. Das was für mich gilt gilt noch lange nicht für meinen Vater! Ich habe an ihm nur positive Veränderungen gemerkt weil er sich mit seinen Gefühlen auseinandergesetzt hat.
Er gewann an neue Lebenskraft dadurch. Ob ihn das dauerhaft heilt, weiss ich nicht ??? ABer ich weiss wenn er einen Rückfall bekommt, hat das seinen Sinn. Und daran liegt mein glaube, DASS alles seinen
Grund hat. Ich sehe nichts rosarot geschweigedenn glaube ich an keine außenstehende Instanz die mal schnell meinen Vater heilt oder sonst was. 

Du hast Recht diese Kraft liegt im Leben, noch besser sie liegt in DIR ! Gott ist das Leben und wir sind alle damit verbunden ! Ich muss auch keine Wirklichkeit herbeibrüllen, da hast du was völlig falsch
verstanden. Du kennst meine Art nicht wenn du mich kennen würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. Wenn ich von etwas überzeugt bin drücke ich das so aus und auch du kannst mich darin nicht beirren.

Aber diese Sache sprengt den Rahmen dieses Forums hier und wir würden aus der Diskussion nicht mehr rauskommen. Deshalb sage ich lieber nichts mehr. Ich hasse so Diskussionen denn man wird so schnell in eine Schublade gesteckt das ist unglaublich! Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklären oder beweisen , die erlebt man eben. Und wenn ich schreibe ES IST SO kann ich es nicht anders erklären. Man muss es eben erleben! 
Außerdem glaubt jeder an das was er glauben will. Ich möchte niemand davon überzeugen aber die die daran glauben denen hilft es vielleicht. 

Jedoch glaube ich das DU Hvielemi mich völlig falsch verstanden hast. Bzw willst es vielleicht auch nicht verstehen. Du glaubst eben nicht daran, dass die Seele den Körper heilen kann ist ja auch nicht schlimm, mit Deiner
Überzeugung stehst du ja nicht alleine da die meisten glauben nicht daran.  Ich denke es ist aber auch schwierig  sowas in einem krebsforum zu diskutieren. Krebs lässt nicht wegglauben , wegreden auch nicht wegbrüllen.
Vielleicht aber DOCH :-)

Alles Gute Hvielemi ach und CARPE DIEM :-)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich denke es ist aber auch schwierig  sowas in einem krebsforum zu diskutieren.


Angi, ich verzichte auf eine Antwort unter Verweis auf Posting #14 von Ralf

Carpe Diem

Auch Alles Gute für Dich und Deinen Vater
Hvielemi

----------


## Angi 345

hallo ludwig,

ja also das ist aber genau das an was ich auch nicht glaube. Nichts tun und da oben heilt mich einer !!!!! Egal wir lassen die Diskussion. Hat keinen Sinn !!! Gegen so viele Männer hab ich keine Chance :-)
Ich stimme RalfM absolut zu. Außerdem glaube ich auch dass sich das Thema Krebs und Gott ganz schwer verbinden lassen!!!  Ich glaube halt nicht an einen weissen gütigen Mann der mir sowas auflastet sondern 
an jemand der an meine Seele appelliert und mich was lehren will !!! 

Ok ich bin jetzt ruhig!

----------

